# Welly 3-inch agricultural attachments



## HE-Man (Jan 24, 2015)

Some of this vehicles are from sets, some aren't:

























For red one on left side I'm not sure is it Welly, but I beleive it is.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice looking implements collection. Did you get them all at once or over time?


----------



## HE-Man (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you, my friend! 
I get those from three sets, in short period, around 2000. I have a few tractors, too from those sets, but haven't pictures of it.


----------

